# Windows 7 Activation Problem



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a nice surprise the other day when I rebooted my rig. A little window popped up and said my OS wasn't activated (It was). Then when I got to my desktop MSE said I could be a victim of counterfeit (I'm not) and I needed to reactivate my windows. Then MSE promptly open up a Microsoft website for OS registration. So I checked the website and everything was legit. Ran the cookie Microsoft wanted and everything seems fine. 

Does anyone have ANY idea WTF went wrong?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2010)

try to reactivate and if it doesnt let you then call MS about the problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> try to reactivate and if it doesnt let you then call MS about the problem.



No it reactivated. I just would like to know what caused the problem to begin with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2010)

hmmm maybe something deleted the WPA dll file or it got corrupted some how?


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the issue arose after the MS updates last week (not confirmed by MS). Two people I know had the same issue following a series of updates. Reactivation seems to do the trick have not heard of any issues since that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

Frederik S said:


> I think the issue arose after the MS updates last week (not confirmed by MS). Two people I know had the same issue following a series of updates. Reactivation seems to do the trick have not heard of any issues since that.



I kinda had that same feeling it was update related.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 4, 2010)

MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.



yes it is update KB971033 and i personally hid this update on all my windows 7 PCs just for the fact i don't want MS looking over my shoulder every second to see if i do anything they don't like.

SOURCE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.



And there you have it folks! Thanks Bta. Now tell me where you hid Dans body.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 4, 2010)

Unless you're with the CIA, KB971033 is not that big a privacy risk. It just tells MS every three months if you're using a genuine copy, that's about it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Unless you're with the CIA, KB971033 is not that big a privacy risk. It just tells MS every three months if you're using a genuine copy, that's about it.



I just hope I don't have to reactivate it every three months. That would get annoying.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just hope I don't have to reactivate it every three months. That would get annoying.



It didn't happen to me, so I don't think reactivation is going to be routine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I didn't happen to me, so I don't think reactivation is going to be routine.



Maybe for just some unlucky users like myself. I ain't to worried. I reinstall every six months anyway.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 4, 2010)

mine did this about 2 weeks ago. no reason at all just did it, had to cal MS in the end and wig my crap on them because mine would not re-activate no matter what. but they logged on to their end somehow and manually activated it. was terrible for like 20 mins thinking about spending that much again.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 4, 2010)

Call Microsoft tell them your having problems activating windows and you installed it on ONE computer, they will get the issue fixed for you


----------



## JessicaD (Apr 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78,

Did you enter your product key upon installation? Is this the first time this has happened? Since you have already activated now, you should be fine.

Should you require additional assistance and guidance, Microsoft does have an official Windows 7 Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 . It is supported by product specialists as well as engineers and support teams.

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 12, 2010)

i got a popup saying you need to activated your copy of windows after i installed some update then went and checked and it was still activated, i think microcrap updates are messing thing around


----------



## epicfail (Apr 12, 2010)

btarunr said:


> MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.



is it if you reuse an activator or if its already activated??

because i didnt get any error telling me i have to reactivate it.
and ive had no problems with any microsoft attempt at trying to make it not work.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 14, 2010)

My brother had a rig with cracked windows 7 on it + MSE. Automatic updates were off by default, that KB971033 was hidden. MSE seems to have gotten very bossy, as it turned on updates, downloaded the activation checker automatically and deactivated windows. All the prompts about activation were coming through MSE. He reactivated it with some youtube vid instructions.

I just had to uninstall MSE myself. I was downloading 1 optional update and suddenly MSE kicks in and downloads 7 other updates along with it. I stopped it during the install and just uninstalled MSE. Microsoft just officially blew it here. That kind of invasive shit isn't going to fly. What's really weird is MSE's actions just don't match up with Microsoft's usually lax stance on pirating. I mean that KB update isn't even selected by default with 7, nor was it with vista.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 14, 2010)

this crap has happened to me before on comps ive fixed for people, normally has alot to do with date settings


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 14, 2010)

I have this issue on my laptop; now I've got something to check out.  Thanks!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 14, 2010)

I had this happen to me when the date/time changed after reseting the CMOS. I chose not to update that particular "anti-hack" feature, but I don't think that update is the exact reason for your re-activation.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the same issue with my GF's Laptop, ended up having to reinstalled and not download that update. It was very annoying.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had a nice surprise the other day when I rebooted my rig. A little window popped up and said my OS wasn't activated (It was). Then when I got to my desktop MSE said I could be a victim of counterfeit (I'm not) and I needed to reactivate my windows. Then MSE promptly open up a Microsoft website for OS registration. So I checked the website and everything was legit. Ran the cookie Microsoft wanted and everything seems fine.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY idea WTF went wrong?



system clock was reset back to a date before 7 was released (and/or before it was activated)


----------



## fenurch (Apr 14, 2010)

btarunr said:


> MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.



Meh, it doesn't work lol.
With a common activator, the Win 7 is still recgonised as genuine.


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm thinking it detected what it considered to be a hardware change, even though there wasn't one.
Did it to me before as well, now everything is fine.


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2010)

D007 said:


> This is not the buy sell trade forums and you cannot sell like this on these forums.
> Please read the guidlines



Please do not quote spam. Edit your post please. Thanks. 

V  I realize what it is, remove the quote please.


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Please do not quote spam. Edit your post please. Thanks.




I did edit it before I posted it. I took out all of the contact information.
That remaining information is useless now. 
Removed anyway because I don't want to hurt Erocs feelings..


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 15, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Microsoft just officially blew it here. That kind of invasive shit isn't going to fly.



You're pirating windows, but getting angry that they don't want you to do so?


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> You're pirating windows, but getting angry that they don't want you to do so?



Not at all he wasn't pirating windows..lol.. Did you read what he said?
He rebooted then windows made him revalidate it as if it wasn't validated when it had been validated previously.
This is a fault in a lot of, if not all windows operating systems.
It happens on xp as well from time to time.
I had my win 7 for one week and it called my 100% legal and valid installation  stolen.
I had to spend an hour on the phone with microsoft whos immediate response was 
"your screwed buy another copy of windows"
Until I reemed them a new azzhole and they gave me a new activation code.

It's a software glitch that happens sometimes for odd reasons that generally don't even exist.


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2010)

D007 said:


> I did edit it before I posted it. I took out all of the contact information.
> That remaining information is useless now.
> Removed anyway because I don't want to hurt Erocs feelings..



My feelings remain the same either way.  Thanks for taking care of it.


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

lol I'm just messin with ya Roc, don't take it to heart or anything. 
My pleasure to take care of it.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 15, 2010)

D007 said:


> Not at all he wasn't pirating windows..lol.. Did you read what he said?
> He rebooted then windows made him revalidate it as if it wasn't validated when it had been validated previously.
> This is a fault in a lot of, if not all windows operating systems.
> It happens on xp as well from time to time.
> ...



Yes, I read what mailman said. Did you read what I said? I wasn't talking to the OP. I was talking to LAN_deRf_HA, who openly said his brother was using a cracked windows.


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Yes, I read what mailman said. Did you read what I said? I wasn't talking to the OP. I was talking to LAN_deRf_HA, who openly said his brother was using a cracked windows.



My bad.  
and this site does not condone the use of cracked/hacked software.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 15, 2010)

half the reason us legit users get borked on having to re activate and eventually call MS and ream them out is because of people using hacked o/s they need a product key from somewhere and usually use a keygen therefore generating keys sometimes those keys are from people who have legit copies and get screwed because of cheap ass people. that irritates me! it has happened to me not only with windows but games as well! this crap needs to stop. to mailman, this may be what ahppened to you maybe your key was the key that popped up in someones keygen, or maybe it was win detecting hardware/date changes or just a registry error. my win7 has been acting all screwy since it happened to me, I have to re activate every couple weeks now over the phone its a major PITA sometimes it locks me right out of the o/s. I went back to vista because of this.


----------



## D007 (Apr 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> half the reason us legit users get borked on having to re activate and eventually call MS and ream them out is because of people using hacked o/s they need a product key from somewhere and usually use a keygen therefore generating keys sometimes those keys are from people who have legit copies and get screwed because of cheap ass people. that irritates me! it has happened to me not only with windows but games as well! this crap needs to stop. to mailman, this may be what ahppened to you maybe your key was the key that popped up in someones keygen, or maybe it was win detecting hardware/date changes or just a registry error. my win7 has been acting all screwy since it happened to me, I have to re activate every couple weeks now over the phone its a major PITA sometimes it locks me right out of the o/s. I went back to vista because of this.



Yea I forgot about that, the date change will get ya too.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 15, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> You're pirating windows, but getting angry that they don't want you to do so?



First I don't really like how you say I'm pirating windows. Second I'm not sure you did read what I said. I'm pissed it's downloading updates I didn't tell it to download. It shouldn't be interfering with my updates period.


----------



## zsamz_ (Apr 15, 2010)

was at freinds house to chek out his pc
somehow all his usb ports got fried "idiot son pluged in usb wire with bare wires on it poof 5v disscharge"
and a legit w7 instalation was sayin  it was not activated
as soon as i right clicked on computer properties to chek n windows was activated
i'm 99.99% it has to do with an update


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 15, 2010)

mine keeps re running 9 updates then when they finish re deavctivating and when I get it re activated it says i need those updates again, then rinse and repeat. switched to vista installed sp2 and all updates no such problem


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 15, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Meh, it doesn't work lol.
> With a common activator, the Win 7 is still recgonised as genuine.




Yep they haven't done anything as far as I know. Anyways Bios modding is the best way to go and has been for years Microsoft can never do anything about that. 

I have only seen that message when someone has used either a 'download' key or their key has been leaked. 

@ D007 

This site doesn't have a stand on pirated software. Its more a legal issue with tech power up and the user base each have their own view.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

I just did a fresh install last night on my new hard drive, and it forced the KB979099 update to download and install, even thou I set it NOT to do such. The main reason I didn't want to deal with the damn thing is because of all the crap it gave me with my GF's laptop with a legit install, and now it's FORCING itself onto my computer? Awesome.:shadedshu

I'm going to make a note to remove anything on my PC when I get home from the windows folder that has the KB979099 update. Screw that thing.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 21, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> First I don't really like how you say I'm pirating windows. Second I'm not sure you did read what I said. I'm pissed it's downloading updates I didn't tell it to download. It shouldn't be interfering with my updates period.



Ok, not you personally, but you said yourself that the computer you were referring to was using a cracked windows. Why crack it if it's legit? 


So, now this has come home to me. The update installed tonight has decided that my copy of windows isn't genuine. It's 100% legal and legit. I'm pretty fuckin pissed at microsoft right now. I'm not paying for another copy, and tomorrow during business hours, some poor sap in the customer service department is gonna hear about it.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys are funny.
Wait til Windows 7 SP1 comes out and see what happens.
From what I understand that annoying feature is going to be built in SP1 (as of now you can choose not to install it and hide it from appearing in updates).
Kinda makes you want to find a custom SP1 with that "33" removed for installation...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Ok, not you personally, but you said yourself that the computer you were referring to was using a cracked windows. Why crack it if it's legit?
> 
> 
> So, now this has come home to me. The update installed tonight has decided that my copy of windows isn't genuine. It's 100% legal and legit. I'm pretty fuckin pissed at microsoft right now. I'm not paying for another copy, and tomorrow during business hours, some poor sap in the customer service department is gonna hear about it.



Which is why when I did a fresh install AGAIN on my new hard drive, I told Windows NOT to download that update. (If you set it not to auto update or check for updates, you can prevent it from downloading and installing. Of course, you can uninstall any update pretty easily.)


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 22, 2010)

I even tried uninstalling the update. It still won't activate. When I go to the website it says my key has been blocked...


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 22, 2010)

Just manually select your updates and actually READ what updates you are installing, then hide the update that offends you. otherwise you did it to yourself, don't blame MS, they gave you control to change recommended settings. Its main purpose to protect users who get their computers fixed by a tech shop, they fix computers, install a hacked copy and charge consumers for it.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Just manually select your updates and actually READ what updates you are installing, then hide the update that offends you. otherwise you did it to yourself, don't blame MS, they gave you control to change recommended settings. Its main purpose to protect users who get their computers fixed by a tech shop, they fix computers, install a hacked copy and charge consumers for it.



umm didnt you read half the posts in here??? even if the os is told NOT to download or install it on some systems it DOES SO anyways.....


Anyway has this been fixed or something yet?? I want to go back to win7 but untill somthing has been done about this I will stay on vista (sad I know) because calling microsoft every week isnt on my to do list but after 3 times of re activating with my product key it said my instalation was no longer valid therefore having to cal ms and yell until they give me a new activation code. 

In my opinion this has nothing to do with pirating but everything to do with MS trying to line their pockets some more. because most users will essentially buy another copy at least  ones that know nothing about this type of stuff, or they will take it to a pc shop and the pc shop will tell them they need a new windows therfore the pc shop gets another Win7 sale and so does microsoft. 

please someone tell me this has been fixed or worked around somehow.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2010)

btarunr said:


> MS recently released an "anti-hack" update that makes the OS immune to activators, etc. Sometimes genuine users get such activation prompts reactivation fixes it.



A"_friend"_ told me that their piratebay version of windows 7 is working just fine.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2010)

keep the piracy talk away, kthxbai.


----------



## Archapada (May 15, 2010)

there is tool called WAT to remove WGA Win7, but i dunno where to DL... can someone tell me.. where to download it,..


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

Archapada said:


> there is tool called WAT to remove WGA Win7, but i dunno where to DL... can someone tell me.. where to download it,..



Nope, not on this forum. Refer to Mussels post above yours.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2010)

Those who are wanting to bypass MS antipiracy technique should look else where- because Techpowerup condemns it, otherwise QUIT BEING CHEAP ASSES AND BUY THE OS!!! It is MS's right to protect their properties and also make a profit off of it, they are a business you know.  Also if you are having product activation issues call Microsoft at their toll free number and they will gladly assist you after you answer a few questions.


----------

